# Post spay issues



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

So its really not Becka's week

She has started to produce milk the week after being spayed, now my knowledge of these things (I am finding) is woefully slim. I am assuming this is anything but normal.

I have no idea quite what it means :-(
or how common it is
or how to get rid of it (I have to assume some sort of hormone introduction)

Once again any help advice, info. will be greatly appreciated.

Oh I do hope next week is going to be better!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't help you but have some what of the same problem. Had Becka been in heat before you spayed her? My old girl Maddie was spayed 9 years ago and when the people that adopted her dumped her back at the shelter she had infection from the false pregnancy's which sounds like what your girl has. When Maddie was spayed they must have missed part of an ovary because she thinks she goes in heat but there is no blood. Now she is producing milk as well and I'm also not sure what to do with her. I was going to ask Liz but since you posted this maybe we could both fine out. Hopefully your girl does not have this same problem as mine.

But if she had been in heat maybe she thinks she should be having puppies but when all the hormones calm down which I think takes a little while your Becka will not do this again.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure some on here will know whats going on 

She had been going into heat every 3 months (1 month heat 3 off) which is why we had her spayed now. She was as close to the middle of the cycles as possible, but from what I have been told she was never getting time off between them just cycling from one to another.

She had never had a false pregnancy before.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

There are some herbals that can help regulate hormones. Let me know if you are interested. I have used them on one of my girls that would have partial heats - and every three or four months. Now she is on her third normal heat cycle of every 7 months and only uses this herbal a few weeks before she is due in heat. Anyway it can be a pain I am sorry you are having these issues. With 7 dogs I expect someone to have some problem or quirk.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the offer  I don't know if it is worth doing anything at the moment or if I should just let this ride itself out as it is hopefully the last of the hormone cycles that she should go through. 

Do the herbal remedies take a while to work or are the fairly quick?

I would love an idea of how long it should last and whether I should be noticing any undesirable behaviours, or if she will essentially form a maternal bond to the little pup, and how if I need to change that to a "just two dogs" bond.

It just could not have come at a worst time, as I was really hoping that the two of them would get to bond, and that. Now it is a case of trying to keep them separated in a small house, so when I am with one all I can here is the other winening in the background and they only see each other through the bars of a crate :-(.

Being we are keeping a close eye on her anyway I guess I will see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This may be a long shot...but I wonder if she is producing milk because of the new puppy? Maybe her maternal instincts are kicking in?


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

My 14 month old girl had her first heat cycle last August, at a little over 9 months of age. A month after it ended, she exhibited some symptoms of going into heat again, but didn't. Instead, she experienced what the vet described as false pregnancy. It lasted a little over 2 months, and she did lactate a little. I planned to have her spayed this month, 2 1/2 months after the false pregnancy ended, but she just went into heat again! (And this is a breed that typically only comes into heat once per year.) Vet says that she is in good health, just extremely hormonal. Just my luck! 
I realize this is not exactly the same situation as Becka, but I just wanted to share our false pregnancy experience with you. Best of luck to you and Becka!


----------

